# 2.7t04 vs 3.2 05 which wouldu suggest???



## a6er (Jun 14, 2008)

purchasing a new car, which should i go with


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t04 vs 3.2 05 which would u suggest??? (a6er)*

I would suggest to test drive one of each.
If you want the highest reliability, consider the 3.2.
If you want to play with power upgrades, consider the 2.7T.
Rule of thumb when considering the purchase of a 2.7T... have the resources available to replace a failed Turbo and if it does happen, seriously consider installing K04's for improved reliability.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 4:45 PM 6-15-2008_


----------

